
Option/Either/Future Monads in JS, Python, and More - kevin_bloch
https://www.toptal.com/javascript/option-maybe-either-future-monads-js
======
Nicksil
I started to scroll the page as I was reading when a huge header appeared,
followed me as I scrolled, and took up screen real-estate because... well, why
not, I guess. I used uBlock Origin's element blocker to make it disappear.
Refresh the page for it to take affect.

Start scrolling as I attempted to again read the article when a progress bar
began to grow from the left side of my browser, impeding the paragraph I was
on. Used uBlock Origin's element blocker to make it disappear. No refresh
needed this time.

About 4 seconds later, the entire screen is frozen, fades into an unavoidable
text box, asking for my email address.

I'll give 'em credit: they worked hard to bounce me out of there and they
triumphed.

~~~
LiterallyDoge
Wow that second overlay is an impressively rage-based punitive and user-hating
dark pattern if I ever saw one.

~~~
seba_dos1
Thinking about it now, looks like I've just found an unexpected advantage of
having the browser tabs on the left side, like I do.

Those scripts work by detecting a cursor movement towards the top of the
window, predicting that you're about to close or switch to another tab. With
Tree Style Tabs or Tab Center Redux, which put all the tabs on the left side
of the window, those are rarely triggered :)

------
kevin_bloch
the "and more" being Ruby, Swift, and Scala :)

